# Research Phd, Adelaide Vs Curtin university



## hope4all (Dec 30, 2011)

Happy new year to all.
I am waiting for my visa result, but planning to do a research Phd or part time Phd when arrive in South Australia.
Can you advice between Adelaide university or Curtin univ. , Curtin admission process seems quick, easy .. But is it respected


----------



## stuadams (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd be interested to know the feedback about this as well actually.


----------

